# Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!



## Redbull0329 (26. März 2013)

*Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

Es macht gerade auf Facebook und Twitter die Runde: Battlefield 4 wird nicht etwa von einem Update der aus Battlefield 3 bekannten Frostbite 2.0 angetrieben, sondern bekommt eine neue Engine namens Frostbite 3. 

Der DICE Angestellte Gustav Halling twittert, dass das Spiel aktuell in Stockholm einer handverlesenen Runde von Journalisten und den bekannten Gallionsfiguren der Battlefield Community vorgestellt wird, noch vor dem offiziellen Auftritt auf der GDC um 19:00 Uhr Pazifischer Zeit (3:00 Uhr Mitteleuropäischer Zeit am 27.03.). Das ganze findet im Skandia Teatren, einem Theater auf der beliebten Einkaufsstraße Drottningatan, statt, zu sehen hier: https://twitter.com/gustavhalling/status/316551062427406336/photo/1 ; https://twitter.com/dontrevivemebro/status/316576576051503104/photo/1

Erste Informationen aus Stockholm besagen, dass die Frostbite 3 Engine von Grund auf neu aufgebaut worden ist und eine Vielzahl von neuen Funktionen bieten soll, die bereits die Spieler in Stockholm begeistern sollen.
So sollen Gebäude wieder komplett zerstörbar sein und ähnlich wie in Bad Company 2 zusammenfallen. Dazu wurden die Effekte und der Detailgrad dabei wesentlich verbessert. Ein verbessertes Lightning und neue Animationen sowie das Wettersystem runden das Spielerlebnis ab.

Quelle: Battlefield 4 getting brand new engine: Frostbite 3

Diese Informationen sind von DICE bisher weder bestätigt noch dementiert worden, zur GDC werden dann die ersten offiziellen Informationen mitsamt Gameplay Trailer folgen, ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.

*UPDATE 26.03. 23:39 Uhr:* Auf Reddit tauchen gerade erste Screenshots auf: Photo Album - Imgur
Zu sehen sind unter anderem die bereits aus Battlefield 3 bekannten Charaktere Blackburn und Montes, was darauf schließen lässt das die Story an den dritten Teil der Reihe anknüpft.
Allerdings ist zu vermuten, dass diese Bilder gerendert wurden und somit nicht die endgültige Spielgrafik darstellen.

Quelle: overview for KR2013

*UPDATE 27.03. 08:39 Uhr:* DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen: In der Nacht zu heute wurden nicht wie erwartet nicht nur ein Gameplay Trailer, sondern auch ein TV Werbespot gezeigt, aber seht selbst: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZD9fWUUeL00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und auch die gezeigte ganze 17 Minuten dauernde Gameplaydemo kann sich sehen lassen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U8HVQXkeU8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zur Grafik werde ich an dieser Stelle nichts sagen, ich denke die spricht für sich selbst. Zu sehen sind, wie bereits erwähnt, die bekannten Charaktete, deren Fahrzeug von der Straße abgekommen ist und nun in einem See versinkt. Gleich zu Beginn opfert sich Blackburn auf um den Rest seines Squads zu retten. Dann springt die Handlung in einen überfluteten, verlassenen Keller in der aserbaidschanische Metropole Baku. Das Squad, zu dem auch neue Soldaten gestoßen sind, muss sich seinen Weg aus dem feindlichen Gebiet zur Abholzone bahnen.
Dabei ist eine Art Commander Feature zu sehen, wobei der Spieler seinen Kameraden befehlen kann, ein bestimmtes Ziel (hier: einen Jeep) unter Beschuss zu nehmen, um ihn so flankieren zu können - ein nettes Taktik Element! Dabei wird auch die massiv verbesserte und deutlich detailreichere Umgebungszerstörung angewandt, um in alter Bad Company 2 Manier neue Wege zu öffnen.
Und auch Fahrzeuge kann man nun nach Gusto besteigen und sogar selbst fahren, das ist angesichts der Überzahl der Russen auch bitter nötig.
Nachdem ihr euch im Nahkampf durch eine Baubrache geschossen habt, erreicht ihr eine Fabrik auf deren Dach ihr von einem Hubschrauber gerettet werdet. 
Den Aubslick während der Fahrstuhlfahrt nach oben könnt ihr aber nicht lange genießen, da ihr sofort von einem russischen Mil-28 Kampfhubschrauber unter Beschuss und zum Absturz gebracht werdet. Nach zahlreichen dramatischen Szenen findet ihr euch schließlich in einem ausgebrannten Hubschrauberwrack wieder und müsst abermals mit einem Jeep vor dem Kampfhubschrauber fliehen, wobei ihr wie eingangs gesehen von der Straße abkommt und untergeht, womit die Story sich selbst erklärt. 
Damit endet die Vorführung, jedoch nicht ohne euch noch mit imposanten Schlachtszenen aus den auf der offiziellen Seite Battlefield 4 - Offizielle Site gezeigten Teaserbildern heiß zu machen auf die nächsten Trailer. So sieht man unter anderem die asiatische Soldatin und den zerstörten Flugzeugträger.

*UPDATE 28.03. 12:16 Uhr:* Eurogamer.net hat ein ausführliches, einstündiges Interview mit Patrick Bach, dem Chef des Battefield Franchises, geführt, in dem er sich unter anderem zur Frostbite 3, Next-Gen Konsolen und der bisherigen und der zukünftigen Entwicklung von Shootern äußert: http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...eld-4-interview-dice-leaves-technology-behind


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 mit neuer Engine*

Wenn man böse will könnte man behaupten:
Natürlich reden sie von einer komplett neuen Engine - immerhin verkauft sich eine "Frostbite 3.0" besser als eine "Frostbite 2.1", auch wenn die beschriebenen Detailverbesserungen der Frostbite 2.0 die gleichen sind.

Ob die neue Engine wirklich so viel besser ist, dass sie abseits des Marketings ebenfalls eine 3 im Namen verdient muss sie wenn ihr mich fragt erst beweisen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (26. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 mit neuer Engine*

Das könnte natürlich erklären warum BF3 in Sachen Bugs so eine Katastrophe ist, demnach würden die ja schon länger an der Frostbite 3 arbeiten.
Ich lass mich mal überraschen was am Ende dabei rauskommt, auch wenn nur noch wenig interessant ist für mich. Aber die neue Engine könnte man natürlich auch gunt in anderen Spielen nutzen

mfg


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 mit neuer Engine*

Ich hatte was mal was von der Version 2.5 Gelesen.

Aber gut mal schauen was raus kommt und ob ich es bis 3:0= aushalte und schon news dazu lesen


----------



## ich111 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 mit neuer Engine*

Warscheinlich wird eigentlich ne FB 2.5 sein, weil ich nicht glaube, dass die Enlighten und den Rest des Renderings komplett über den Haufen werfen, aber wenn die ordentlich an der Physik schrauben ist das schon sehr schön

Andererseit ist das deren Engine, die können die also bezeichnen wie sie wollen


----------



## godfather22 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 mit neuer Engine*

Das als neue Engine zu bezeichnen ist schon etwas makaber. Das wird vermutlich eine neue Revision sein, sprich es werden ein paar Bugs ausgebügelt und ein paar neue Features implementiert aber nichts grundlegend neues. In einem anderen Beitrag hieß es ja auch, dass BF3 die Frostbite 2 Engine nur zu 10% auslastet.


----------



## Redbull0329 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 mit neuer Engine*

Ich denke auch dass es sich eher um ein Upgrade handeln wird, wobei mich gerade die Physik in BF3 massiv gestört hat, sie wirkte regelrecht als hätte man sie nachträglich draufgepackt, Stichwort: Trefferzonen für Gebäudezerstörung 

*UPDATE:* Erste Ingame Screenshots durchgesickert!


----------



## ich111 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 mit neuer Engine*

Hell yeah, die Screenshots sehen ja verdammt geil aus. Hoffentlich ist das reine Ingame Grafik auf Ultra


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 mit neuer Engine*

Schicke Bilder !!


----------



## godfather22 (27. März 2013)

Echt nice. Das ist ja schon fast fotorealistisch 
Sieht nur noch etwas zu clean aus.


----------



## Chaule (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 mit neuer Engine*

Wo befinden sich die Bilder?
Danke ich111 für den Tip.


----------



## ich111 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 mit neuer Engine*

Im Post (ist ein Link), einfach mal schauen


----------



## ugotitbad (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 mit neuer Engine*

Das kann ja nur geil werden.


----------



## DiabloJulian (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 mit neuer Engine*

Zur Engine: Ich meine vor kurzem gelesen zu haben, dass die FB2 ca. 20% erst ausnutzt, die aus BF4 soll dies bis zu 80% schaffen.


----------



## Chaule (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 mit neuer Engine*

Ich bin auf Weiteres gespannt. 
Da werde ich meine GTX 480 wohl in Rente schicken müssen.


----------



## turbosnake (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 mit neuer Engine*

Die Gesichter sehen nicht gut aus und sind weit von realistisch weg, da war LA Noire näher dran.


----------



## Redbull0329 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 mit neuer Engine*

Und ich meine HD 6950 , hoffen wir dass die HD89XXer Serie bis dahin raus ist 

Zum Thema: Ich nehme eher an dass die Bezeichnung Frostbite 3 eher Marketinggag als tatsächlicher Fortschritt ist. Es wäre aus unternehmerischer Sicht einfach unsinnig zu diesem Zeitpunkt eine neue Engine zu entwickeln. Stattdessen wird wohl die Frostbite 2 besser ausgenutzt werden als noch in BF3, schließlich konnte man durch die zahlreichen DLCs mehr Erfahrung sammeln.
Was allerdings tatsächlich neu sein wird, sind die Physikeffekte: Die waren ja in BF3 mehr schlecht als Recht umgesetzt, da habe ich Anno 2006 von Company of Heroes besseres gesehen, Havok sei dank.

Zu turbo: Ich finde sie sehr gut, man muss den unterschiedlichen Schwerpunkt beachten: LA Noire hatte Verhöre mit Nahaufnahmen für gut 5 Minuten, da muss man sich als Entwickler ranhalten bei den Gesichern. Bei BF3 ist man eher in großangelegten Landschaften unterwegs, da sind Weitblick und LoD wichtiger 

*EDIT:* Ich leg mich schlafen, soll jemand anders den Trailer posten und die ganzen Likes absahnen


----------



## Atma (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 mit neuer Engine*

Optisch kaum Fortschritt zu BF3, aber das war zu erwarten. Schließlich hat BF3 die Messlatte schon sehr hoch gelegt. Ich bin eher auf Dinge wie das dynamische Wetter oder die noch bessere Zerstörung bei Gebäuden gespannt.


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 mit neuer Engine*

dynamisches Wetter wäre mal was! Wenns dann mitten im Gefecht anfängt zu regnen, schneien, stürmen usw.

We will see!


----------



## marcus_T (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 mit neuer Engine*

vergesst mal nicht wie alles in die Knie geht wenn in direkter Nähe alles zerpflückt wird, in dem Moment ist BF3 unspielbar.
Viper, Tank und Infa sich ein Stell dich ein sich geben im Umkreis von 10m
Wenn dann noch dynamisches Wetter mit dazu gepackt wird, prost Mahlzeit.
Noch drei 250er Pings auf dem Server und es ist ganz Ende.
Welches Sys soll denn das alles Stämmen, abgesehen von high Pings und Lags.

soso, auf einmal wird aus 2.5 3.0


----------



## WarPilot (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 mit neuer Engine*

Ich glaube hier wird einiges zum thema 3.0 und 2.5 durcheinander geworfen. Es soll Frostbite 3.0 sein und Destruction 2.5.


----------



## keinnick (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 mit neuer Engine*

Hier ein Trailer: 

17 Minuten Gameplay "Fishing in Baku" | Battlefield 4 Featured Video | www.battlefield.com


----------



## Kampflackl (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 mit neuer Engine*

Der Treffersound hört sich echt geil satt an und überhaupt gefällt mir was ich sehe.
Freu mich drauf!


----------



## Z3rno (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 mit neuer Engine*

Sagt zu wenig aus  man muss die die Maps erst sehen, ich find denn Trailer zwar arschgeil aber das war bei bf3 auch so und ich will Zerstörung und kein Cod.... und OH MEIN GOTT EINE FUCKING FRAU


----------



## Redbull0329 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 mit neuer Engine*

*UPDATE:* DICE lässt die Info-Bombe platzen!


----------



## ugotitbad (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

Hammer Werbespot! Aber wieso jetzt schon???  Hoffentlich releasen die es viel früher als erwartet...


----------



## radeonx2900 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

die texturen sehen immernoch recht matschig aus für 2013 verhältnisse 
dennoch ist des video ganz toll und macht lust auf mehr singleplayer 
aber es wiederspricht sich auch ein wenig wieso schwimmen die am ende des videos gleich raus und wie zum teufel ist das auto wasserdicht wenn die mit raketen beschossen wurden oO das auto möchte ich auch haben 
das so stabil ist


----------



## Kampflackl (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

Und warum Rihana und net schnappi das Krokodil?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4qAFuk651c


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*



enhra schrieb:


> Hammer Werbespot! Aber wieso jetzt schon???  Hoffentlich releasen die es viel früher als erwartet...


 
Also bei gamesonly.at steht was von "ab 30. Okt 2013 lagernd.". Damit kann ich leben


----------



## MonKAY (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

Und der nächste Titel, der mit widersprüchlichem Marketing die Kunden verwirrt.

Warum wird auf einmal von FB3.0 geredet, wo doch vorher die ganze Zeit nur von besserer Ausnutzung der FB2.0 Engine geredet wurde soll nun auf einmal eine von Grund auf neue Engine entwickelt worden sein?
***** please.
Die Videos muss ich mir noch ansehen, aber dass sie mit Trailern blenden können haben sie ja bei Endgame bewiesen.


----------



## Pixelkeeper (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

IMHO:

Ich als "wahrer" Battlefield fan finde es echt traurig wie nur noch auf den technischen Aspekt und die Featureliste geschaut wird. Auch wenn BF3 toll aussieht und eine schier endlose Featurelist bietet, ist das gameplay eher bescheiden und das wahre BF-Feeling, dass ich bis und mit BF:BC2 noch hatte ist weg. Wieso interessiert sich kein Schw*** mehr dafür wie es sich spielt, anstatt wie es ausschaut und wie viele "tolle" Sachen wie die neue mobile Sonne (Flashlight) es gibt.

Bitte Leute, besinnt euch auf das zurück worum es bei Spielen geht!

MfG
Pixelkeeper


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

@ Pixelkeeper
Battlefield beschränkt sich bei mir persönlich größtenteils auf den Multiplayer. Gut, ne Kampagne ist auch schön zum eingewöhnen. Aber Battlefield ist nunmal ein Multiplayer-Titel. 

Man könnte ja drüber spekulieren und diskutieren, aber soweit ich weiß ist noch nichts aus dem MP veröffentlicht wurden. Keine Infos, kein Video, nichts. Und so lange das der Fall ist staune ich über das was ich sehe. Und das ist wieder mal geile Grafik, geiler Sound und Ballern.


----------



## Pixelkeeper (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*



Fr0ntL1ner schrieb:


> @ Pixelkeeper
> Battlefield beschränkt sich bei mir persönlich größtenteils auf den Multiplayer. Gut, ne Kampagne ist auch schön zum eingewöhnen. Aber Battlefield ist nunmal ein Multiplayer-Titel.
> 
> Man könnte ja drüber spekulieren und diskutieren, aber soweit ich weiß ist noch nichts aus dem MP veröffentlicht wurden. Keine Infos, kein Video, nichts. Und so lange das der Fall ist staune ich über das was ich sehe. Und das ist wieder mal geile Grafik, geiler Sound und Ballern.



Ich dachte wenn ich schreibe "wahrer Battlefield Fan" dann wäre klar, dass ich mich nur auf den MP beziehe. SP in BF gibt's (nicht) ;-D

Ausserdem ist es klar dass ich mir auch anschaue was kommt, ich hoffe einfach, dass sie nicht wieder das Gameplay mit so unnötigem Zeug vollpumpen.

MfG
Pixelkeeper


----------



## Metalic (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

Wenn das Ganze im Herbst erscheint passt das ja wunderbar zu meiner neuen Rechneranschaffung zu der Zeit


----------



## Own3r (27. März 2013)

Hoffentlich geht die Engine nicht so verschwenderisch mit der Hardware um. Besonders wichtige ist bei Battlefield nicht ein überragender Singelplayer (der sollte natürlich vorhanden sein, aber nicht der Kern des Spiels sein), sondern ein gut funktionierender Multiplayer.


----------



## Special-PK (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

Ich bin echt enttäuscht, dass der nächste Battlefield-Teil schon wieder in der Gegenwart spielt. Ich warte immer noch auf einen Nachfolger von BF1942 oder BF2142.


----------



## MonKAY (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*



Pixelkeeper schrieb:


> IMHO:
> 
> Ich als "wahrer" Battlefield fan finde es echt traurig wie nur noch auf den technischen Aspekt und die Featureliste geschaut wird. Auch wenn BF3 toll aussieht und eine schier endlose Featurelist bietet, ist das gameplay eher bescheiden und das wahre BF-Feeling, dass ich bis und mit BF:BC2 noch hatte ist weg. Wieso interessiert sich kein Schw*** mehr dafür wie es sich spielt, anstatt wie es ausschaut und wie viele "tolle" Sachen wie die neue mobile Sonne (Flashlight) es gibt.
> 
> ...


 Jo gibt viele Probleme in BF3, aber das Waffenhandling finde ich besser als in den alten Teilen wo man hauptsächlich über Spread die Genauigkeit der Waffenreduziert hat und in BFBC2 konnt man wegen fehlendem 1st shot recoil quasi ohne recoil und ohne spread alles totbursten.
Was wieder weg muss ist definitiv autoheal von Fahrzeugen und unendlich Munition für Fahrzeuge.


----------



## Star_KillA (27. März 2013)

DiabloJulian schrieb:


> Zur Engine: Ich meine vor kurzem gelesen zu haben, dass die FB2 ca. 20% erst ausnutzt, die aus BF4 soll dies bis zu 80% schaffen.



Wie soll die FB3 Engine die FB2 Engine zu 80% ausnutzen ?


----------



## Euda (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

Das Wasser sieht äußerst lecker aus. Mich interessiert ja mal, ob sich hinter diesem auch etwas 'komplexere' Physik, als im Vorgänger verbirgt.


----------



## kühlprofi (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

Hö?? Es hiess zwar erstmals version 2.5 .. und nun sind sie auf 3.0 spielt das eine Rolle? Wer schon mal mit Softwareentwicklung zu tun hatte, weiss wie das mit der Versionierung funktioniert. Wer nicht soll sich einlesen oder es lieber sein lassen blöde Sprüche zu kloppen  Sie können bis zum Release auch auf Verison 3.6 sein oder 3.2.1 was auch immer - es ist irrelevant da 99.9 % hier im Forum so oder so nie eine Zeile des Sourcecodes sehen werden, keinen Changelog usw. haben ^^.

Die Bilder schauen schon mal vielversprechend aus!  Die Grafik von BF3 wird anscheindend doch nochmal getoppt und die Befürchtung es wird ein BF3 DLC-BF4 scheint sich langsam auch zu verdünnen  

@Own3r 
Wieso meinst du dass die Engine verschwenderisch umgeht? 
War ja in BF3 auch nicht der Fall..?! Bei GTA würde ich jetzt das noch eher nachvollziehen können..



Euda schrieb:


> Das Wasser sieht äußerst lecker aus. Mich interessiert ja mal, ob sich hinter diesem auch etwas 'komplexere' Physik, als im Vorgänger verbirgt.


 
Wurde ja geschrieben "Destruction 2.5" und inwiefern verbesserungen zu erwarten sind etc..

Mfg


----------



## MonKAY (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Hö?? Es hiess zwar erstmals version 2.5 .. und nun sind sie auf 3.0 spielt das eine Rolle? Wer schon mal mit Softwareentwicklung zu tun hatte, weiss wie das mit der Versionierung funktioniert. Wer nicht soll sich einlesen oder es lieber sein lassen blöde Sprüche zu kloppen  Sie können bis zum Release auch auf Verison 3.6 sein oder 3.2.1 was auch immer - es ist irrelevant da 99.9 % hier im Forum so oder so nie eine Zeile des Sourcecodes sehen werden, keinen Changelog usw. haben ^^.


 Es macht schon einen Unterschied in der Vermarktung. So kann man nicht 5 Monate lang erzählen, dass die FB2.0 im neuen Teil zu 80% ausgelastet sein wird und dann auf einmal behaupten man hätte die Engine von Grund auf neu aufgebaut und diese dann FB3.0 nennen.

Zu deiner Sourcecodeanspielung. Ich bin sicher die Leute von Bluemedia und von MordorHQ werden ziemlich schnell nach release diesen Marketinggag entlarven, da sie ziemlich sicher ihre alten Tools und Editoren in BF4 weiterbenutzen können.


----------



## omega™ (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4 mit neuer Engine*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> *UPDATE:* DICE lässt die Info-Bombe platzen!


 
BOOM!

Also wirklich vom Hocker gehauen hat mich der Trailer jetzt nicht.
Liegt vermutlich auch daran, dass ich mich nicht mehr von der Grafik so wahnsinnig beeindrucken lasse.


----------



## blackout24 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

17 Minuten In-Game. Mehr wie 17 Minuten geskriptete Sequenz.
Die Explosion bei 9:17 aber ganz nett. Muss man ihnen lassen.


----------



## kühlprofi (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*



MonKAY schrieb:


> Es macht schon einen Unterschied in der Vermarktung. So kann man nicht 5 Monate lang erzählen, dass die FB2.0 im neuen Teil zu 80% ausgelastet sein wird und dann auf einmal behaupten man hätte die Engine von Grund auf neu aufgebaut und diese dann FB3.0 nennen.
> 
> Zu deiner Sourcecodeanspielung. Ich bin sicher die Leute von Bluemedia und von MordorHQ werden ziemlich schnell nach release diesen Marketinggag entlarven, da sie ziemlich sicher ihre alten Tools und Editoren in BF4 weiterbenutzen können.


 
Meine Güte, ihr habt Probleme  Spielt es eine Rolle ob sie von Zeile 0 an eine neue Engine entwickelt haben oder ihre vorhandenen Klassen / Bibliotheken erweitert oder gar wiederverwendet haben? Kannst mir kaum erzählen, dass jemand das Spiel mit Frostbyte 2.5 nicht kaufen will, mit Frostbyte 3.0 aber kauft obwohl er nicht nen blassen Schimmer hat was da für Code am laufen ist. 
Oder untersuchst du dann bei BF4 jede dll und schaust die Versionummer an?

Quelle play3.de


> Die Entwicklung begann bereits 2011 und ist eine Evolution der Frostbite 2-Enginge, auf der “Battlefield 3″ läuft. Sie ist darauf ausgelegt, eine dynamische, menschliche und glaubwürdige Erfahrung zu erzeugen und bietet unter anderem verbesserte Animationen, verbesserte Zerstörungen, Windeffekte und eine verbesserte KI.
> “Mit Frostbite 3 und allen High-Performance-Plattformen, die sie unterstützt, wollen wir einen weiteren großen Schritt voran machen und neue Standards setzen”, sagte Carl Emgran, Senior Development Director der Frostbite 3-Engine. “Das Battlefield 4-Team wollte ein Spiel machen, dass dramatisch, menschlich und glaubwürdig ist und die beiden Faktoren, die dafür am wichtigsten sind, sind Charaktere und unsere Umgebungen.”
> Die Engine ist darauf ausgelegt, die volle Leistung der aktuellen Konsolen sowie die Vorteile von Multi-Core-PC-Plattformen zu nutzen, heißt es. Und auch wenn die NextGen-Versionen noch nicht offiziell angekündigt wurden, dürfte es sich nur um eine Formsache handeln.
> Hunderte verschiedene Verbesserungen sollen dafür sorgen, dass die Charaktere menschlicher und emotionale erscheinen als auf der Frostbite 2-Engine. Insbesondere die Bewegungen sollen deutlich verbessert worden sein.
> ...


----------



## MonKAY (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

Wenns schon seit 2011 entwickelt wurde, dann hätten sie es ja schon in 2012, als die ganzen News von wegen 80% Auslastung der FB2.0 kamen, als FB3.0 vermarkten können.

Mir ist das alles recht egal wie es am Ende heißt ich finde es nur erneut eine schreckliche Marketinglinie.
Das Spiel wird nicht vorbestellt so wie kein Spiel in der letzten Zeit es wird erstmal gewartet bis genug Erfahrungsberichte da sind sonst wirds wieder eine teilweise Enttäuschung.
Nichts gegen BF3, aber es gibt immer einen herben Beigeschmack, wenn man die ganzen Hintergrundinfos zu diesem f*uckup kennt.

Die beiden Videos haben mir wieder keine wirklichen Infos zum Spiel gegeben und das finde ich schade. Es waren 17 Menuten gescriptete Sequenzen mit wenig Spielraum, ergo gut um Fehler zu vermeiden.
So ähnlich wurde BF3 damals auch vorgestellt und wir alle wissen, dass der MP bei weitem nicht an diese Benchmarkmission herankam und auch der Rest vom SP hat nicht die Qualität der Benchmarkmission erreicht.

Ich erwarte von dir überhaupt nicht anderer Meinung zu sein dein Avatar beschreibt dein bias recht genau.
Ich bin skeptisch und das in Anbetracht der vergangenen Geschehnnisse nicht ganz zu unrecht.


----------



## MistaKrizz (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

Man möge mich als blind bezeichnen, aber ich sehe auf den Screenshots/dem Gameplay-Trailer keine großen unterschiede zur Cryengine 3... 
Heißt das also, dass meine 7970 es packen wird? 



MFG


----------



## epitr (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

Bin echt enttäuscht...
Sieht mir nach zu viel Scriptaction und wenig Verbesserungen zu BF3 aus.

Wirklich interessant wird es dann beim Multiplayer, ob sich ein "Umstieg" von BF3 zu BF4 lohnt,
denn bei BF3 hat man mittlerweile Tonnen an Karten, Modi und Waffen.


----------



## turbosnake (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

Diese Frage wird sich nicht stellen, weil EA die Server abstellen wird.


----------



## Overkee (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*



epitr schrieb:


> Wirklich interessant wird es dann beim Multiplayer, ob sich ein "Umstieg" von BF3 zu BF4 lohnt,
> denn bei BF3 hat man mittlerweile Tonnen an Karten, Modi und Waffen.



DICE und EA werden sicherlich (nach ihrer Meinung) gute Gründe vorbringen, warum sich ein Wechsel lohnen sollte. Und selbst wenn nicht, wird es sicherlich genügend Spieler geben, die es sich kaufen werden. Vermutlich lesen wir nächste Woche schon die News: "Schon jetzt doppelt so viele Vorbestellungen, wie bei BF3!" 

Im Prinzip ist es die gleiche Frage wie "Ich hab ein Galaxy S3. Lohnt sich der Umstieg auf das S4?"


----------



## Redbull0329 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

Eine detaillierte Traileranalyse findet ihr hier: Battlefield 4 Official Trailer analysis - YouTube

Wenn ich ehrlich bin ist mir der Singleplayer schnurzpiepegal. Wichtig ist nur der Multiplayer, und was der taugt werden wir in der Beta sehen - ich hab mir BTW schon die Digital Deluxe Version vorbestellt. Mein Internet bewältigt den Download in ein paar Stunden und verkaufen werde ich es ohnehin nicht 

Soll ich die anderen News, also z.B. keine spielbaren weiblichen Charaktere, keine Wii U Umsetzung etc. auch noch reinsetzen? Oder wird das zu viel?
Ist meine erste User News


----------



## Dante1611 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

So wie es aussieht soll es ja nun wieder einen Commander geben (stelle ich mir gerade bei Maps vom Schlage "Operation Métro" sehr cool vor...) und schon alleine der würde das Gameplay komplett umkrempeln und es wieder näher in Richtung BF2 / BF1942 bringen.
Features wie z.B. Laserpointer finde ich ziemlich cool und solange sie nicht so extrem werden, wie beispielsweise das Tac-Light, freue ich mich auch wieder über Neues! Bin mir aber sicher, dass DICE hier noch einige Asse im Ärmel hat um "verärgerten" BF3-Spielern das neue BF4 weder schmackhaft zu machen.

Ansonsten ist mir bei der Grafik wichtig, dass sie endlich diesen hässlichen Blau-Filter rausnehmen. Bei aller entwicklerischen Freiheit aber irgendwann kann man es nicht mehr sehen...
Mir ist im Endeffekt auch völlig wurscht, ob die neue Engine nun Frostbite 3.0, Frostbite 2.5 oder Frostbite 2.5.1 heißt - wichtig ist doch am Ende nur wie es aussieht. Wenn das passt reicht mir das doch schon völlig!
Zum Schluss wäre mir bei der Physik noch wichtig, dass sie endlich die Trefferzonen der Gebäude richten... Ich will mir doch nicht extra für jeden Gebäudetyp merken, wo ich hinschießen muss, damit es bröselt...!

Ich hoffe ja nur, dass EA DICE diesmal genug Zeit gibt, um zumindest eine ordentliche PC-Portierung zu ermöglichen und dass sich die Bugs in Grenzen halten.


----------



## Redbull0329 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*



Dante1611 schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht soll es ja nun wieder einen Commander geben (stelle ich mir gerade bei Maps vom Schlage "Operation Métro" sehr cool vor...) und schon alleine der würde das Gameplay komplett umkrempeln und es wieder näher in Richtung BF2 / BF1942 bringen.
> Features wie z.B. Laserpointer finde ich ziemlich cool und solange sie nicht so extrem werden, wie beispielsweise das Tac-Light, freue ich mich auch wieder über Neues! Bin mir aber sicher, dass DICE hier noch einige Asse im Ärmel hat um "verärgerten" BF3-Spielern das neue BF4 weder schmackhaft zu machen.
> 
> Ansonsten ist mir bei der Grafik wichtig, dass sie endlich diesen hässlichen Blau-Filter rausnehmen. Bei aller entwicklerischen Freiheit aber irgendwann kann man es nicht mehr sehen...
> ...


 
Genau die Punkte die du angesprochen hast sollen laut DICE auch tatsächlich verwirklicht werden! 

Kein Blaufilter, deutlich detaillierteres und dynamischeres Zerstörungsmodell und besagter Commander Modus.

Aus diesem Grund für mich ein Pflichtkauf


----------



## MonKAY (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

Hab bisher noch nirgendwo gesehen, dass ein Farb/Filmfilter ausgeschlossen wird.


----------



## Superwip (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

TV Spot 0:27: ein halbautomatischer Granatenwerfer?

Da werden die Kiddys weinen!


----------



## keinnick (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*



Superwip schrieb:


> TV Spot 0:27: ein halbautomatischer Granatenwerfer?
> 
> Da werden die Kiddys weinen!



Vor Freude oder wie?


----------



## Redbull0329 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*



Superwip schrieb:


> TV Spot 0:27: ein halbautomatischer Granatenwerfer?
> 
> Da werden die Kiddys weinen!


 
Im Multiplayer wahrscheinlich nur mit einem Magazin, dann ist Sense. Vielleicht auch nur als Option für den Pionier, den GL anstelle der RPG zu nehmen, um sich entweder auf die Panzer- oder die Infanterieabwehr zu spezialisieren.


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*



Superwip schrieb:


> TV Spot 0:27: ein halbautomatischer Granatenwerfer?
> 
> Da werden die Kiddys weinen!


 
Dann noch so eine kleine Karte wie Metro und es geht an die Nerven

mfg


----------



## DarkMo (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

hab ich da was von wettersystem gelesen? bei langen runden mit tag nacht wechsel und plötzlichem regen/nebel what ever *träum* erinnert mich an meine vielen vielen tote vom anfang des games, als ich einfach dastand und die landschaft bewunderte 

naja, mal schauen was bf4 zu bieten hat und vorallem was ea draus macht. voreilig werd ich hier ganz sicher keine schlüsse ziehen.


----------



## 10203040 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

Ich finde diue Musik ja ganz in Ordnung, aber muss die jetzt überall vorkommen? Sonst fand ich jetzt nix besonderes.


----------



## Low (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

Der Singleplayer ist mir eh egal, ist für mich ein reines Multiplayer Spiel^^


----------



## Superwip (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

Hm... ich hab mir jetzt das 17min Video angesehen, da sieht man den Granatwerfer ja nochmal genauer; 6 Schuss/Magazin + 30 Schuss sind schon recht großzügig... erstaunlich ist auch das man wohl drei Waffen tragen kann (Sturmgewehr, Schrotflinte, Granatwerfer)

Aber wer weiß wie das im Multiplayer am Ende aussieht


----------



## Overkee (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*



Superwip schrieb:


> Hm... ich hab mir jetzt das 17min Video angesehen, da sieht man den Granatwerfer ja nochmal genauer; 6 Schuss/Magazin + 30 Schuss sind schon recht großzügig... erstaunlich ist auch das man wohl drei Waffen tragen kann (Sturmgewehr, Schrotflinte, Granatwerfer)
> 
> Aber wer weiß wie das im Multiplayer am Ende aussieht



Ich hoffe das DICE sich das Feedback aus Battlefield 3 zu Herzen nimmt und umsetzt. Das Waffenbalacing wird aber wahrscheinlich trotzdem mehrmals durch Patches geändert.


----------



## Redbull0329 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*



Superwip schrieb:


> Hm... ich hab mir jetzt das 17min Video angesehen, da sieht man den Granatwerfer ja nochmal genauer; 6 Schuss/Magazin + 30 Schuss sind schon recht großzügig..


 
Das kommt _so_ garantiert nicht in den Multiplayer. Wir erinnern uns: In der Kampagne von Battlefield 3 gab es auch ein halbautomatisches Kaliber 50 Sniperrifle das Oneshot Kills macht. 
Im Multiplayer war es Bolt Action und kein Oneshot Kill. So ähnlich werden sie auch hier vorgehen.


----------



## domme_2011_ (27. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

Naja grafisch hätte ich nichts anderes erwartet was soll man da noch großartig ändern ansonsten ist es eig ganz nett. Ich warte erstmal mehr Infos ab und dann entscheide ich obs BF4 oder BF3.5 wird das kann man mit 17.00minuten Material nicht sagen.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (28. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

Habs mir gerade angeschaut. Klar. wenn in diesem Vorzeigevideo die Lokationen wechseln, Sieht man schon wie Schön das ganze aussieht. Bsp: Die neuen Texturen an tür, wand usw Die ganzen Details zb im Wald oder die Weitsicht und Lichtefekte in dieser Wunderschönen Trümmerwüste. Alles sieht sehr Plastisch aus und überall bewegt sich was. Auch die Bewegungen der Charaktere sehen natürlich wesentlich realistischer aus. Die neuen Charaktere an sich auch, dadurch das sie ala mass effect von Models gespielt werden. So bekommen sie ein "gesicht".

Da ich aber sehr verwöhnt bin, (spiele bf3 seit jeher auf ultra) fande ich den schritt von dem ersten ingame video bf4 zu dem was ich momentan bei bf3 täglich sehe nur sehr klein. Für mich sieht es eher aus wie bf3.5! 
Aber nicht das ich jetzt Falsch verstanden werde. Mir gefällt es und das Video fand ich geil.


----------



## Redbull0329 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

*UPDATE:* Eurogamer.net hat ein ausführliches Interview mit dem Chef des Battlefield Franchises geführt. Link im Hauptartikel.


----------



## semimasta (29. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

Greets @ all!

Der Trailer sieht toll aus!
Bin zwar alles in allem ein Fan von BF3 (DustMcQueen), jedoch verwette ich € 1000,- das man wieder an Wänden kleben & schießen 
sowie von halben Köpfen die über eine Mauer schauen abgeschossen werden kann & der Netcode von BF3 ist ja auch nicht das wahre...
...wie schon jemand erwähnt hat ist die Endlosmunition von Fahrzeugen & Autoheal abzuschaffen, aber das wirds nicht spielen...

Schau ma mal ist ja noch Zeit!

Cya Yakup


----------



## Agr9550 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

kannst ja mal dein halbenkopf im krieg rausstrecken und warten bis nen scharfschütze auf dich aufmerksam wird,mal schauen ob du nach nem 1/2 kopfschuß noch davon springst  


Die sollen mal lieber im 4ten teil die reload time für die stinger ändern,den mit dem scheissding bekommste kein vogel vom himmel,schiesste 1x > IR (bis dato ok) dann musste aber gefüllte 10min warten bis nochmal abdrücken kannst bis dato is aber der nächste IR abwehr kram ready zum einsetzen... Völlig sinnlos die stinger ausser es rennen 3mann mit ner stinger rum das eher umwahrscheinlich ist da jeder ne javelin/rpg dabei hat ^^

Was auch vollkein sinnmacht,da stehste 2m vor einem mit nem sturmgewehr verpasst ihm geschätzt 120 schuß und er nietet dich mit ner sub maschingun um (ohne header) 
Was ich auch nicht nachvollziehn kann (bin kein noobgetube freund) aber wenn nen rpg 2m neben dir einschlägt dann hast du einfach zufehlen,aber meist is es halt so das der gegner garnich stirb nedmal 70%dmg bekommt (es ist nunmal ne panzerabwehrrakete und die macht aua)

Ansich sieht der trailer aber sehr fein aus,find halt das viele kleinigkeiten geändert gehören (mehr reali.)


----------



## Redbull0329 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*



Agr9550 schrieb:


> wenn nen rpg 2m neben dir einschlägt dann hast du einfach zufehlen,aber meist is es halt so das der gegner garnich stirb nedmal 70%dmg bekommt (es ist nunmal ne panzerabwehrrakete und die macht aua)


 
Du sagst es. Es ist nunmal eine Panzerabwehrrakete. Merkste was?  Die Dinger haben nen Panzerbrechenden Gefechtskopf, da ist nichts mit Splitterwirkung. Insofern völlig richtig gebalanced.


----------



## omega™ (29. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

Lass mich raten, du hast dir schon einmal ne RPG vor die Füße oder in unmittelbarer Umgebung geschossen?


----------



## semimasta (29. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*



Agr9550 schrieb:


> kannst ja mal dein halbenkopf im krieg rausstrecken und warten bis nen scharfschütze auf dich aufmerksam wird,mal schauen ob du nach nem 1/2 kopfschuß noch davon springst



^^ ich glaube du hast es Missverstanden. Ich meinte das die Halbköpfe auf dich schießen können, ohne das deren Gewehrlauf sichtbar ist... ist halt so bei allen Shootern
(außer ARMA, aber da gibt's ganz andere Sorgen)

Cya Yakup


----------



## Agr9550 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

redbull wer redet von splittern allein die hitze der druckwelle reicht aus wenn du unmittelbar nebendem einschlag stehst (die druckwelle allein ohne die enorme hitze der explosion würde aber auch schon reichen) 

@omega
Physik unterricht,vllt mal zuhören was die lehrer da vorne an der tafel labern 



semimasta schrieb:


> ^^ ich glaube du hast es Missverstanden. Ich meinte das die Halbköpfe auf dich schießen können, ohne das deren Gewehrlauf sichtbar ist... ist halt so bei allen Shootern
> 
> Cya Yakup



ähm es gibt doch stellen wo die kugel nicht durchgehen, aber mal was ganz andere einige kaliber schaffen es durch die wand zuschiessen selbst wenn du 1meile von der wand wegstehst  und draufhälst. (kaliber 50 z.b selbst mit ner m4 kommst durch gestein wenn du davor stehst) also so unrealitisch is es nicht aber ich mein zuwissen was du meinst


----------



## omega™ (29. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*



Agr9550 schrieb:


> @omega
> Physik unterricht,vllt mal zuhören was die lehrer da vorne an der tafel labern


 
Danke, aber das nächste mal nimm mein Kommentar nicht all zu ernst.



Agr9550 schrieb:


> ähm es gibt doch stellen wo die kugel nicht durchgehen, aber mal was ganz andere einige kaliber schaffen es durch die wand zuschiessen selbst wenn du 1meile von der wand wegstehst  und draufhälst. (kaliber 50 z.b selbst mit ner m4 kommst durch gestein wenn du davor stehst) also so unrealitisch is es nicht aber ich mein zuwissen was du meinst



Er meinte eher, dass kein Soldat in der Realität hergeht, sich hinter einer Mauer verschanzt und den Feind mit direktem Schuss durch die Mauer abknallt. 
Also, sodass der Gewehrlauf direkt an der Mauer oder kurz davor endet.


----------



## MonKAY (29. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

Der Schuss kommt bei BF3 ja aus einer Position die etwas über dem Kopf des Soldaten ist, dort ist dann auch die Kamera für First person.


----------



## Redbull0329 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

Jetzt aber mal zurück zum Thema, Physikunterricht gehört in die Schule!


----------



## semimasta (31. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*



MonKAY schrieb:


> Der Schuss kommt bei BF3 ja aus einer Position die etwas über dem Kopf des Soldaten ist, dort ist dann auch die Kamera für First person.



THX Genau das meinte ich... echt schrecklich finde ich das...

Cya Yakup


----------



## eRaTitan (31. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

Nennt man das nicht Headglitchen?


----------



## Da_Obst (31. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

Mit Trailern lass ich mich nicht mehr einfangen...
Lieber ab release ein gutes Stück warten und dann schaun obs auch so ne Katastrophe wie BF3 geworden ist...

Bei BF3 ists mir mittlerweile ziemlich vergangen, da geh ich das Risiko, so kurz nach Veröffentlichung, Geld für den "Unfall" rauszuhauen, nicht mehr ein...


----------



## semimasta (31. März 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*



Hey Diggah schrieb:


> Nennt man das nicht Headglitchen?


 
k.A. aber es klingt passend 
Wie gesagt ich spielte Shooter noch mit Kugelmäusen und seitdem hat mich dieser Effekt das der eigene Viewport (inkl. angezeigtem Waffenlauf)
nicht mit dem übereinstimmt was der andere von einem sieht, extrem genervt, wie gesagt bei Operation Flashpoint/ARMA geht das nicht 
aber das ist ja leider was ganz anderes...

Zur Erklärung:
Du stehst z.B. vor einer Wand und kannst mehr als halb drübersehen und schießen (die Wand beginnt im unteren drittel des Bildes,
der Lauf ist darüber und kann somit auf den Gegner schießen, der Gegenspieler sieht nur einen halben oder ganzen Kopf (Waffenlauf nicht sichtbar) 
der über die Mauer guckt und von dem man selbst beschossen wird...)

Cya Yakup


----------



## DarkMo (2. April 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

jop, un das is der letzte rotz sowas.


----------



## Low (3. April 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

Hab die BF4 Deluxe Edition für 30€ vorbestellt...mehr Geld bekommen die nicht von mir


----------



## ssgtocb (3. April 2013)

Wo kriegst du bf4 für 30 Euro? Will auch!


----------



## RavionHD (3. April 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*



Low schrieb:


> Hab die BF4 Deluxe Edition für 30€ vorbestellt...mehr Geld bekommen die nicht von mir


 
Wo?
Wahrscheinlich ein Key, oder?


----------



## MonKAY (3. April 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

Indischer oder Taiwanesischer Store würde ich schätzen.


----------



## RavionHD (3. April 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*



MonKAY schrieb:


> Indischer oder Taiwanesischer Store würde ich schätzen.


 
Sowas würde ich mir nichtmehr antun, vorallem weil es nach Updates immer Probleme gibt und man die Sprachdateien umändern muss.
Außerdem besteht ja immer die Möglichkeit dass EA diese Keys sperrt, war ja sogar in Battlefield 3 der Fall (mir wurde mein Premium gesperrt).


----------



## MonKAY (3. April 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

Ist dann ausm Origin Store aus den Ländern von daher legitimer kauf und keine Keyseite.


----------



## Low (3. April 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

Ich kauf meine Keys u.a. von einem Typen aus einem anderen Forum. Hab da schon Sim City für 25€, Bioshock für 25€ und Far Cry 3 - Digital Deluxe Edition für 25€ gekauft. 
Alles deutsche Keys, einfach aktivieren und das wars.
Wer interesse hat sollte mir eine PN schreiben, Risiko euer Geld zu verlieren besteht halt trotzdem 

Bis jetzt habe ich nur bei onlinekeystore.com Spiele vorbestellt. Wenn die Spiele schon Verfügbar sind dauert es nur paar Minuten bis man den Key oder was auch immer erhält. Vorbestellt habe ich da auch noch nicht. Hab aber schon mehr Geld durch Keys da gespart als das ich mit den 30€ verlieren kann.


----------



## kühlprofi (3. April 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*



Low schrieb:


> Ich kauf meine Keys u.a. von einem Typen aus einem anderen Forum. Hab da schon Sim City für 25€, Bioshock für 25€ und Far Cry 3 - Digital Deluxe Edition für 25€ gekauft.
> Alles deutsche Keys, einfach aktivieren und das wars.
> Wer interesse hat sollte mir eine PN schreiben, Risiko euer Geld zu verlieren besteht halt trotzdem
> 
> Bis jetzt habe ich nur bei onlinekeystore.com Spiele vorbestellt. Wenn die Spiele schon Verfügbar sind dauert es nur paar Minuten bis man den Key oder was auch immer erhält. Vorbestellt habe ich da auch noch nicht. Hab aber schon mehr Geld durch Keys da gespart als das ich mit den 30€ verlieren kann.


 
Klingt irgendwie Fadenscheinig, der Typ mit den deutschen Keys. Irgend so ein Held der im Mediamarkt Packungen aufreisst und keys fotografiert, lol. Also noch damit rumprahlen würde ich jetzt nicht in einem öffentlich zugänglichen Forum. Hehler-Ware zu kaufen ist illegal egal ob du im Wissen davon bist ob es das ist oder nicht. Wie man so schön sagt, Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht  (will dir jetzt nichts unterstellen, nur ein gut gemeinter Tipp).


----------



## ich111 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

Ich hoffe, dass im nächsten BF den Stiner ordentlich abschwächen oder gleich raushauen: Seit der einem der letzten Patchs ist der Heli nach der 2. Rakete kampfunfähig und das wenn er die erste mit den Flares abwehrt, das macht den Heli nämlich einfach viel zu schwach. Ein bisschen Realismus sollte da nämlich schon sein: In echt holt nämlich ein einziger Soldat mit ner Stinger nie im Leben einen modernen Kampfhubschrauber runter. Es ist schon fraglich ob die den Heli überhaupt findet und sich nicht stattdessen ein Lagerfeuer sucht (jaja, das machen Stinger gern, sind nämlich uralte Dinger und moderne Helis sind auf möglichst kühle Abgase getrimmt)


----------



## kühlprofi (3. April 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*



ich111 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass im nächsten BF den Stiner ordentlich abschwächen oder gleich raushauen: Seit der einem der letzten Patchs ist der Heli nach der 2. Rakete kampfunfähig und das wenn er die erste mit den Flares abwehrt, das macht den Heli nämlich einfach viel zu schwach. Ein bisschen Realismus sollte da nämlich schon sein: In echt holt nämlich ein einziger Soldat mit ner Stinger nie im Leben einen modernen Kampfhubschrauber runter. Es ist schon fraglich ob die den Heli überhaupt findet und sich nicht stattdessen ein Lagerfeuer sucht (jaja, das machen Stinger gern, sind nämlich uralte Dinger und moderne Helis sind auf möglichst kühle Abgase getrimmt)


 
Also hier hat eine gereicht ^^
OH-58 Stinger Missile Shoots down Helicopter - YouTube bei 1:45 

Kann dich aber nachvollziehen, da mich die Stinger jedesmal extrem Nerven ^^


----------



## ssgtocb (3. April 2013)

Alter, es gibt auch neue Versionen die selbst moderne kampfhubschrauber kampfunfähig machen können! Battlefield ist gar nicht so weit weg von der Realität, Helis sind vielleicht sogar ein bisschen zu stark...mfg


----------



## ich111 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

Es ist schon klar, dass ein Heli in echt bei nem Treffer von ner Rakete nichts mehr macht, aber erstens hat der Gegenmaßnahmen ohne Ende und zweitens sieht der die Gegner bevor die ihn sehen (v.a. bei Nacht) (Wärmebild, etc)


----------



## kühlprofi (3. April 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*



ich111 schrieb:


> Es ist schon klar, dass ein Heli in echt bei nem Treffer von ner Rakete nichts mehr macht, aber erstens hat der Gegenmaßnahmen ohne Ende und zweitens sieht der die Gegner bevor die ihn sehen (v.a. bei Nacht) (Wärmebild, etc)


 
Ja ist schon klar, wären die Helis und Jets in BF3 von der Balance her der Realität angepasst würde niemand mehr als Inf spielen


----------



## Greyda (3. April 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: DICE lässt die Infobombe platzen!*

Ich wünsche mir das der Blackhawk zurückkommt  und der Apache!


----------

